# Brokens and Dutch ( Collected From Honely )



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

First Again thanks Janna for collecting them for me, while i was at Halifax with Dobermann Trust fundraising for the doogis =D

Will get better pictures tomorrow or monday.
























Thanks Sarah Cudbill for these, a doe and buck.

and thanks Sarah Yeomans for these lovely dutch, compared to the dutch i had before these are a dream and have restored my faith in them haha!
















and the one i was most looking forward to seeing =D


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Heehee, you're welcome Mark  That last doe is a rubbish Dutch, but at least she's blue!  She did produce some pretty good Dutch kittens though.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahY said:


> Heehee, you're welcome Mark  That last doe is a rubbish Dutch, but at least she's blue!  She did produce some pretty good Dutch kittens though.
> 
> Sarah xxx


haha shall see what shes comes out with =D

Do you know when abouts shes due?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The buck is pretty young (six weeks off the top of my head), so he might not have got her straight away. The two does have been in with him for a week.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahY said:


> The buck is pretty young (six weeks off the top of my head), so he might not have got her straight away. The two does have been in with him for a week.
> 
> Sarah xxx


Okay dokie well there still in together anyway.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahY said:


> The buck is pretty young (six weeks off the top of my head), so he might not have got her straight away. The two does have been in with him for a week.
> 
> Sarah xxx


those mice have been on top of my tumble dryer for the last week and I can confirm that he is most definitely fully compitent.The blue doe has been well and truly mated Mark,you can count 3 weeks from Friday :!: I guess the other has as well.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

beautiful mice, I would love to add a marked variety to my mice breeding's.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahC said:


> SarahY said:
> 
> 
> > The buck is pretty young (six weeks off the top of my head), so he might not have got her straight away. The two does have been in with him for a week.
> ...


and what better place for it hahaha


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I was also thinking something along them lines mark :lol:


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Those brokens :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the face on that agouti broken. He'd be a good candidate for an odd-eyed tri attempt.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

moustress said:


> He'd be a good candidate for an odd-eyed tri attempt.


  
you must return it first class post Mark.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahC said:


> moustress said:
> 
> 
> > He'd be a good candidate for an odd-eyed tri attempt.
> ...


Ill send him today when im out and about =D

Should get to you by Friday at least =P


----------

